
Show HN: Integrating a CMS and Parse into Wordpress for a MMORPG Community Site - ZaneClaes
http://aftermath.io/mmo-community-site/
======
fiatjaf
Nice that you managed to do all that, but I couldn't stop thinking that there
is an enourmous overuse of (and overinvestment in human capital related to)
Wordpress.

The fact that everyone uses Wordpress makes it seem like the best option for
all kinds of things, and thus creates these problems.

